# Do i have to register as a farmer to buy a farm?



## sketts (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been looking at a small farm of 37 acres with a farmhouse needing internal renovation in Flix. The vendor has stated that I would have to register as as farmer paying 100 euro a month to the government, I asked if this is compulsory, as I'm not planning to farm commercially or run a business, he replied no, he has lived in similar circumstances for six years without registering but is prepared to pay the set fee if needed!
Does anyone know the relevant laws or had a similar experience?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sketts said:


> Hi all,
> I have been looking at a small farm of 37 acres with a farmhouse needing internal renovation in Flix. The vendor has stated that I would have to register as as farmer paying 100 euro a month to the government, I asked if this is compulsory, as I'm not planning to farm commercially or run a business, he replied no, he has lived in similar circumstances for six years without registering but is prepared to pay the set fee if needed!
> Does anyone know the relevant laws or had a similar experience?


Hmmm ?
Internal renovation often means running a JCB through the front door and going out the back. 

He could also mean that he has avoided his obligation for years but can shift this bill onto the new owner as the house/car/donkey inherits any obligations (could be wrong mind)


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

What exactly is farmed ?
The reason I ask is that it may well be that 100 Euros per months (If this is to be believed) could be offset by the EU and Regional subsidies applied to farmers of certain produce.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

djfwells said:


> What exactly is farmed ?
> The reason I ask is that it may well be that 100 Euros per months (If this is to be believed) could be offset by the EU and Regional subsidies applied to farmers of certain produce.


I'm no expert.
We bought a farm down here and have never heard of any requirement to register as farmers. We are not farmers (now) so why would we have to.
However...
In the UK I was involved in the Fishing Industry and it was the case that if you bought a Fishing Boat that had a White Fish Authority grant on it, sort of like EU Grants now, you, the purchaser had to take over the payments thereon and guarantee to keep the boat fishing. Ipso facto, could it be that your seller has obtained a grant for something and that you would be taking this over and have to guarantee to keep the farm "farming".....just a thought.


----------



## sketts (May 27, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply 
Internal renovation...well yes the house needs everything doing to it, but someone has already spent a fair bit of cash on it! New roof, all new floors, and connected to water. Other than that it's a shell! No one has lived here for a long time but the price reflects this. (and I like it lol)
The land is planted with olive trees and almond trees and grape vines with a load of grass land, but I don't want to be a farmer or work for money, I just want to live a simple self sufficient lifestyle, I'm just worried the property has some sort of agricultural tie like in the UK, where you have to be a farmer and work the land as a business to be able to live there!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sketts said:


> Sorry for the late reply
> Internal renovation...well yes the house needs everything doing to it, but someone has already spent a fair bit of cash on it! New roof, all new floors, and connected to water. Other than that it's a shell! No one has lived here for a long time but the price reflects this. (and I like it lol)
> The land is planted with olive trees and almond trees and grape vines with a load of grass land, but I don't want to be a farmer or work for money, I just want to live a simple self sufficient lifestyle, I'm just worried the property has some sort of agricultural tie like in the UK, where you have to be a farmer and work the land as a business to be able to live there!


In that case Sketts good luck mate as you will do doubt be a busy fellow, but for sure you need to find out about the farm/debt issue first.
The local council office will know what the place is registered for & if any fees are outstanding ?


----------

